
US Gov originated iPhone tech - yters
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-us-military-is-responsible-for-almost-all-the-technology-in-your-iphone-2014-10
======
wkearney99
This is woefully misleading. Very little of that (nearly none?) was developed
at the behest of government initiatives alone. The tech may have found useful
traction via gov't contracts, but certainly not their birth.

